# Pirate ship for sale



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

For all you pirates that dream of owning your own ship to plunder the seas with here is your opportunity. 
Pirate Ship for Sale
Arggg


----------



## windwalker (Aug 3, 2012)

My kids love it. "Pirates not included."


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's fantastic. I'd move right in, if I had the means, the pirates, and the skill.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Message received from Captain Jack Sparrow: "DIBS!"


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It *is* made of "fine lumber" and "sheathing impregnated by hot blood from oxen" so how can you go wrong?


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

The "six bronze functional cannons" could sure come in handy if someone in the anchorage gets a little noisy.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I wasn't interested in it until I saw that it had bathrooms. BATHROOMS! Oh, it has been so long since I have had a bathroom. All I got are stinky old heads.

Hel Mel, looks like its time to cancel that C445 order! J will definitely help you sail that one around!!


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

All I need is a parrot and an eyepatch, and maybe $675,000.00 and I could recruit some pirates, especially since it has bathrooms. I am thinking as tall as it is I might not even need the sails up, the wind would push that huge stern 

I think it might be a bit much to single hand though.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

"sheathing impregnated by hot blood from oxen"
A luxury vessel with the ambience and aroma of an abattoir, lovely.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

The blood of Oxen was a very common varnish and sealant used on wood, earthen floors, and other things in centuries gone by. This sealant would give the wood a very beautiful burnt orange to deep red color that would fade over time to a yellowish golden orange, like some of the old violins.



> Violin Varnish:
> 
> Violin varnishing is a multi-step process involving some or all of the following: primer, sealer, ground, color coats, and clear topcoat. Some systems use a drying oil varnish as described below, while others use spirit (or solvent) varnish. Touchup in repair or restoration is only done with spirit varnish.
> Drying oil such as walnut oil or linseed oil may be used in combination with amber, copal, rosin or other resins. Traditionally the oil is prepared by cooking or exposure to air and sunlight, but modern "stand oil" is prepared by heating oil at high temperature without oxygen. The refined resin is sometimes available as a translucent solid and is then "run" by cooking or literally melting it in a pot over heat without solvents. The thickened oil and prepared resin are then cooked together and thinned with turpentine (away from open flame) into a brushable solution. The ingredients and processes of violin varnish are very diverse, with some highly regarded old examples showing defects (e.g. cracking, crazing) associated with incompatible varnish components.
> Some violin finishing systems use vernice bianca (egg white and gum arabic) as a sealer or ground. There is also evidence that finely powdered minerals, possibly volcanic ash, were used in some grounds. Some violins made in the late 1700s, used Oxen's blood to create a very deep red coloration. Today this varnish would have faded and currently be a very warm, dark orange.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

FOR SALE !!!!!

What self respecting bloody pirate would pay for a ship? 

Draw your cutlass, board her with a few drunken mates and sail her away!


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Does it come with a Letter of Marque?


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We're there! We're there!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

A real pirate boat! Not quite like the movies is it?


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

So cool I posted it on my facebook


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> Does it come with a Letter of Marque?


Is that the same as a Letter of Intent ?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

tdw said:


> Is that the same as a Letter of Intent ?


If your intent is to loot and pillage.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Not having a letter of Marque, is what makes you a pirate!....Dale


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I still say that being a pirate in the old days would have been cool, I mean they called their plundered treasure "booty". 

Can you imagine coming home from work and having your wife tell you..."I sure hope you got some booty today, if you did not then you are just going to have to go back out there until you can bring home some of that booty".

   :laugher


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Go to yachtworld.com and search for sailing vessels without any length limitations and you will find a ton of tall ships for sale.


----------



## juliekristine (Aug 17, 2010)

How much rum is included?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Love it! I think I'm going to board and pillage the first boat we come upon while cruising today.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

dvuyxx said:


> Go to yachtworld.com and search for sailing vessels without any length limitations and you will find a ton of tall ships for sale.


But none list working cannons!


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

has anyone here bought it yet? LOL if so I want on the list of crew.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

dvuyxx said:


> Go to yachtworld.com and search for sailing vessels without any length limitations and you will find a ton of tall ships for sale.


Yeah but the "romance" ends as soon as you start writing checks.

You think maintenance on your boat is bad


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Not having a letter of Marque, is what makes you a pirate!....Dale


A Privateer in one country was often a Pirate in the next, Letters of Marque notwithstanding.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

That boat is almost a dead ringer for the one that Shelby The Swamp Man lives aboard in LA. He paid $75,000 for it and it was in excellent condition.

The Legend of Shelby the Swamp Man - Episodes, Video & Schedule - History.com

Gary


----------



## HaleyF (Jun 23, 2013)

That website is AMAZING! The boat from the Life Aquatic is on there! And submarines!


----------



## Aver (Aug 15, 2013)

That is so funny. Makes me want to become a pirate again 

Just kidding, it is a great idea, and it sure makes it possible to "live on a ship" (comfortably).


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it is a nice ship, but is it a proper 'blue water' design?


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> Yeah but the "romance" ends as soon as you start writing checks.
> 
> You think maintenance on your boat is bad


Pirates don't write checks!


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

The pirate ship for sale was sort of a low end model, I like these better. I have often thought that it would be great to have one of these to tour places where the original tall ships went.










EUROPA










OOSTERSCHELDE










ARC GLORIA










USCG EAGLE

And if you have a spare bit of change lying about, you can have this one for only $6,000,000.00 EU










CALEDONIA

Home Page | Caledonia

None of these was treated with the hot blood of oxen though...


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

SlowButSteady said:


> A Privateer in one country was often a Pirate in the next, Letters of Marque notwithstanding.


Or the war ended while you were at sea, and you never got the message, [or so you said] so you kept pirating ... pretty common.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

wingNwing said:


> Or the war ended while you were at sea, and you never got the message, [or so you said] so you kept pirating ... pretty common.


My radio was not working properly? My sailmail account was suspended? Hehe, or maybe they just liked the idea of taking stuff from others and sailing off with it.

Personally, I probably would not make a good pirate, I would keep feeling sorry for the people on the little boats that I chased down and would end up giving them stuff from my own boat.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

cruisingdream said:


> But none list working cannons!


Good point. Indeed it is hard to find modern arms dealers that are purveyors of working cannons.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

dvuyxx said:


> Good point. Indeed it is hard to find modern arms dealers that are purveyors of working cannons.


Black Powder Cannons For Sale

And like everything else, you can also find 'em on eBay! :laugher


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Why didn't they list it's rum capacity? 

I was sold when I saw the cannons..... actually I was sold immediately.  

What an awesome liveabord! Pity I have a rule about not buying any more wooden boats. 

MedSailor


----------

